# Teen Fighting For Her Life After J & J Vaccine



## OneEyedDiva (May 8, 2021)

Excerpts from the article: "A Las Vegas teen is in a fight for her life after receiving the Johnson & Johnson vaccine, according to family friends."
"She started having seizures, then they took her to the hospital, and then they realized she had blood clots in the brain,” says Bret Johnson, a family friend."
https://www.ktnv.com/news/coronavir...fter-receiving-j-j-vaccine-family-friends-say


----------



## Buckeye (May 8, 2021)

So sorry to hear.  Prayers for her and her family.


----------



## chic (May 8, 2021)

Heartbreaking.


----------



## Jules (May 8, 2021)

It’s been three weeks.  Is there any further information.


----------

